# Batten Strip In Ceiling



## irelandd (Jul 22, 2005)

The batten strip in the ceiling over the bunk beds keeps coming loose creating a 1/16" gap between it and the ceiling panels. I tried caulking and nails. It seems like there is a truss behind it but when I nail it doesn't feel like anything is up there.

Any advice on how to fix this?

Thanks.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

irelandd,

I am surprised the caulking did not work. I think I would try some contact cement or Monster Glue next. Make sure all the surfaces are very clean first.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I used Monster Glue on mine when it started peeling off .. worked great


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> I used Monster Glue on mine when it started peeling off .. worked great
> [snapback]98433[/snapback]​


I've had a lot of luck using a product called "liquid nails".

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I haven't had any troubles with ours yet 
And I carry gorilla glue and super glue just in case

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I used liquid nails (for small projects version) on one of mine but I don't like it, it squished out a little and has left a glue line.

I think I will use screws next time, if another one starts to come loose..


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

srlaws said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > I used Monster Glue on mine when it started peeling off .. worked great
> ...


Liquid nails - works very well. Also any construction type glue

Thor


----------



## irelandd (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks all for the responses. I was thinking the problem was worse and ceiling panel would eventually start to follow if I used glue since their seems to be a slight bit of play between the ceiling and the structure at this strip.

Sounds like I was paranoid.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Another suggestion would be marine caulk 5200. It comes in a fast set too but it deosn't have the holding power of the regular stuff. I've used it a lot over the years and it holds like a weld. It doesn't set up very fast though so you'd need to support it while it cures. Maybe put a 2X4 flat against it and a couple of more to act as stiff legs down to the floor. It won't come loose again if you do that.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

If you do not go the glue route, you have to make sure there is some type of sup[port beam where you are attemptoing to nail. push up and feel if you get resistance, or use a small drill bit and make contact with the support to determine it's exact location.


----------

